# These spring numbers any good ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I found these springs ( Tein Part #: SKP16-AUB00 )
And the numbers are ::

Nissan 200SX 95-98
:: Body: B14

:: Spring Rate Front: 3.0/168 (gf/mm, lbs/in)
:: Spring Rate Rear: 5.0/280 (gf/mm, lbs/in)
:: Ride Height Front: -62 (mm), -2.4 (inch)

:: Ride Height Rear: -29 (mm), -1.1 (inch) 

Right now, I have Eibach Sportlines....springs and shocks are factory...Just bought KYB AGX shocks and struts.....

Would it be wise to move to those TEIN springs ...or am I good where i'm at with springs ?

Which springs are better ?

Thanx for the input guys.....and gals.

Take Care.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Bump ( been more then 24hours )


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

The Tein S-tech springs are too low in drop for are cars. I would say stick with the sportlines but these are crap springs also. Your shocks are gonna go bad after a while because of the springs rates for both springs are too low. Read here about someone else with AGX/Tein S>> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=124959
Since you just bought some AGX's you would be best off getting some Hypercos (performance spring not realy a lowering spring) or get some Ground Control coilovers. The GCs you can get the spring rate you want. I see at least 2 sets of these for sale used every month for no more the $250.


thestunts200sx said:


> Bump ( been more then 24hours )


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

look at the stickies above, it will provide you with all the info you need on a good set up


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

or get the h.tech. 

The spring rates 190 fr 280 rear
2" fr 0.6" rear

Be sure to get b13 front shocks and VW, energy suspension or some other progressive rate bump stops.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> or get the h.tech.
> 
> The spring rates 190 fr 280 rear
> 2" fr 0.6" rear
> ...


I'm not sure why so few people have tried the H.techs. I think they're a much better choice than the S.techs for a lot of the people in this community.


----------

